# Hog,s



## oldwayscrittrgettr (Jul 16, 2016)

Any tips on good WMA,s for hog,s in the southern zone? I live in Vidalia looking forward to August small game season not looking for all of anyones secrets but maybe someone could give me some advice on the better WMA,s for hogs and possibly an area or two to begin my search for them please..


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jul 23, 2016)

Chickasawhatchee WMA near Albany is supposed to be one of the best WMAs in Georgia for Hogs.   This GON article provides some basic guidance where to start...

Link to GON hog hunting article...


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 11, 2016)

Clay hole swamp


----------



## Blackston (Sep 21, 2016)

Richmond hill has a bunch. Oak level road by the old shrimp dock ain't been in years but they always seem to be there          Tuckahoe used to have some big Nasty Savannah river monsters


----------



## jakebuddy (Sep 23, 2016)

Big Hammock, Horse Creek, Riverbend


----------



## Milkman (Sep 26, 2016)

Not able to go any more but Oaky Woods and Beaverdam used to be covered in pigs


----------



## Bama B (Sep 27, 2016)

Ft Stewart is slap infested with them. You are not that far from the F and E areas.


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 27, 2016)

I killed one at River Bend WMA real close to you when I was in Vidalia back in August. There were about a dozen others with it. Get near water since it has been so dry and you may find one.


----------

